# Tortoisesupply.com "Testudo Seed Mix" Thread



## Tom (May 26, 2013)

I planted this 4x8' planter box three weeks ago. It has a mix of native dirt, and planting soil all mixed together. It serves as a shade shelter for my leopards, and in another couple of weeks it will be providing some food for them too. I planted it much more densely than Tyler recommends. Since I'm growing it where they can't reach it, I wanted maximum density. I'm experimenting with different ways to do this. I think doing it this way might over crowd some of the seeds that sprout later. I'll do another planter box a different way and also document the results.

Here it is within days of planting.










Here it is after three weeks.









More updates will follow.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 26, 2013)

Looks good.. I have been considering ordering this mix and re planting some sections of both my pens with it.

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 26, 2013)

Great to know! Keep us updated


----------



## Jlant85 (May 29, 2013)

where did you get the mix from? Im currently growing clovers and dandelions... I would love to grow multiples if i can just buy the seeds in one! im to lazy to buy them separately! >.<


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 29, 2013)

Jlant, you can buy this complete mix from tortoisesupply.com

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2013)

Looks good. I think I will be using your table idea when Tatum is a little older. I love the double duty of it.


----------



## mctlong (May 29, 2013)

How fun! Good luck with the gardening, Tom! 

How do you plan on keeping the roots from frying in the boxes? They have a natural insulation when they're in the ground, but those roots get hot when elevated, especially in this part of SoCal during the summer.


----------



## Neal (May 29, 2013)

Are you just using plywood on the bottom? If so, did you treat it or do something else to prevent it from rotting?

I'd like to do an elevated garden like this, but I'm trying to figure out a good bottom that would support it for a long time.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2013)

If you're not worried about the size, I was thinking a couple of cement mixing tubs in some sort of stand would outlast the wooden ones.

I haven't used Tyler's seed mixture, but I'm going to order some. Does it have any grass in it? The stuff I bought from Joe Heinen had too much grass in it.


----------



## Moozillion (May 29, 2013)

I just planted this exact same mix from the same people! I used a seed starter tray I got from our local "Feed and Seed." It is made if lightweight plastic and has little perforations in the bottom for drainage. It's really not sturdy, but was only meant to get the seeds started. I'll set it in a hole in Elsa's enclosure once they're big enough to eat.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2013)

Jlant85 said:


> where did you get the mix from?



Ummmm... Is this some sort of trick question?


I got the mix from here:
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix




mctlong said:


> How fun! Good luck with the gardening, Tom!
> 
> How do you plan on keeping the roots from frying in the boxes? They have a natural insulation when they're in the ground, but those roots get hot when elevated, especially in this part of SoCal during the summer.



I have no idea how that will go. Some plants do fine and others die off. Time will tell.




Neal said:


> Are you just using plywood on the bottom? If so, did you treat it or do something else to prevent it from rotting?
> 
> I'd like to do an elevated garden like this, but I'm trying to figure out a good bottom that would support it for a long time.



I'll have to take some pics for you, but I made a sturdy framework of pressure treated 2x4s under this one to keep it from bowing under the weight. I intentionally left all the wood completely untreated to see how long it will all last. I used regular 18/32 plywood for the bottom, but I framed it all with 2x4s in the corners and all along the bottom for more support and sturdiness. I'll try and get some pics of the bottom for you today.




Yvonne G said:


> If you're not worried about the size, I was thinking a couple of cement mixing tubs in some sort of stand would outlast the wooden ones.
> 
> I haven't used Tyler's seed mixture, but I'm going to order some. Does it have any grass in it? The stuff I bought from Joe Heinen had too much grass in it.



No grass at all in this mix. It specifically says so in the ad on Tyler and Sarah's website. See the link above. This is my second year using this mix and I absolutely love it. Last year I only had a 4x4 plot of it, but that little plot filled my 5 gallon bucket with tortoise food about 12 times. I think it would still be producing, but the gophers got to it. ...darn gophers. Hate those little vermin!


----------



## Jlant85 (May 30, 2013)

Jlant85 said:


> where did you get the mix from? Im currently growing clovers and dandelions... I would love to grow multiples if i can just buy the seeds in one! im to lazy to buy them separately! >.<


LOL i didnt look at the title! but im going to go ahead and order one. The one im growing is Home depot white clover and i just collected dandelion seeds from the pods i see when i walk around. Cant wait to try this though.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2013)

These pics are two days old. I've got some sort of bug nibbling on my new leaves. Its driving me nuts, but I can't find what's doing it. I've been pinching off the chewed leaves and feeding them out. Growth seems to have really sped up over the last few days. I'll be doing my first harvest soon.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks nice  I have considered ordering this mix, and am enjoying watching it grow. About how fast did it grow for you? Is it in full sun? How much water is it offered? 

I can't wait to see it well and fully grown.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2013)

The above pics are about a month of growth. It's been cool and overcast some days, but lately the stuff has really started to sprout. It's in full sun from about 10am to 7pm. Depending on temps I water it once or twice a day. When I first plant it, I keep the soil damp all the time. On a hot day I might lightly water it 8-10 times to keep it from drying out. On a cool over cast day I just hit it once in the evening.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you, so this mix requires some water eh?


----------



## bigred (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good, I need to order some to nothing better than homegrown


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2013)

wiccan_chicken said:


> Thank you, so this mix requires some water eh?



Forgive me if I'm being dense, but don't all germinating seeds need some water? The only plants I don't water much are freshly planted cactus pads.

This seed mix doesn't need any more water than any other seed mix that I've tried.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom, how many lbs of seed mix did this project take?


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom said:


> wiccan_chicken said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, so this mix requires some water eh?
> ...



I was just joking XD It was a lead on to a very bad joke, that I shouldn't have started XD


----------



## kbaker (Jun 11, 2013)

I just noticed in my patch that there are radishes, too.


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> Tom, how many lbs of seed mix did this project take?
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Dachshund
> ...



This was just a few handfuls of the seed mix. Not sure of the weight.


----------



## CJohnson (Jun 22, 2013)

I have this mix too, love it!


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2013)

Last week's update:

I used a standard 19 oz. water bottle for a size reference.


----------



## CJohnson (Jun 25, 2013)

This may be a silly question, but how long do you let it grow before harvesting? I let my little guy nibble on them when I start seeing leaves.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, that's looking good. I have a staycation coming up next week and plan to start the same mix in some giant clay pots we have leftover from some trees we transplanted. Hope it turns out as well. Of course I'm only looking to feed two little torts, not the army you've got over there.

Oh, and I also meant to ask if anyone has experience with a seed mix they especially like for DTs. We've got a lot of grasses in the yard, but could use some ideas...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 25, 2013)

WOW this looks great!!!!

I think I'll put in an order for some


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2013)

CJohnson said:


> This may be a silly question, but how long do you let it grow before harvesting? I let my little guy nibble on them when I start seeing leaves.




I just chopped it all down this evening. Filled two five gallon buckets. 

It was getting dark so I couldn't get a pic, but it will regrow in a week or two.


----------



## CJohnson (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow! Very nice!!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2014)

So growth slowed way down over winter, but I was still able to pull food from it some of the time. Now that spring is in the air, my table is exploding with growth again. To be clear, these are the same seeds I planted last year. I have done nothing but harvest it and water it.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 15, 2014)

I got a batch coming in any day now...


----------



## thatrebecca (Mar 15, 2014)

Waiting on my seeds. They were back ordered. Can't wait to get em going.


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 15, 2014)

That table looks like tortoise heaven!


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2014)

Barista5261 said:


> That table looks like tortoise heaven!



I've never heard them complaining.


----------



## ktblr (Mar 15, 2014)

Are these seeds good for greek tortoises?
Any advice on growing these seeds? 
He is in a tortoise table inside. Is it best to grow them in pots, trays, in his enclosure? 

Sorry I am new to tortoises; just bought my son a hatchling in December.


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 15, 2014)

My "very-limited-space-apartment-living-solution" is to plant these seeds in a pot (with pesticide-free soil, of course) and then give it a good watering. I stuck these pots in the enclosure where they can get good light. The seeds started sprouting the next day  so I am gonna get several more of those pots going for "crop rotation"  

My original plan was to grow it in larger flat trays, but where my apartment is, I don't get very much direct sunlight in the mornings, and setting up another heat lamp for it made my apartment WAY too hot.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2014)

ktblr said:


> Are these seeds good for greek tortoises?
> Any advice on growing these seeds?
> He is in a tortoise table inside. Is it best to grow them in pots, trays, in his enclosure?
> 
> Sorry I am new to tortoises; just bought my son a hatchling in December.



Yes. Greek tortoises are in the genus Testudo, and so this mix is specifically made for them and a few other species within that genus. It also happens to work well for just about any other species too.

There are many ways to grow it. I like to grow it outside, but it will sprout in pots or trays indoors too.


----------



## AMA904 (May 23, 2014)

Tom (or anyone for that matter) - Can you harvest this stuff and freeze it for use later? If so, what's the best method?


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> I planted this 4x8' planter box three weeks ago. It has a mix of native dirt, and planting soil all mixed together. It serves as a shade shelter for my leopards, and in another couple of weeks it will be providing some food for them too. I planted it much more densely than Tyler recommends. Since I'm growing it where they can't reach it, I wanted maximum density. I'm experimenting with different ways to do this. I think doing it this way might over crowd some of the seeds that sprout later. I'll do another planter box a different way and also document the results.
> 
> Here it is within days of planting.
> 
> ...


That's like a crackpot buffet for babies lol. I've been meaning to try some of these planter boxes. But with so many tortoise we have, it's hard to keep up, and I just end up reseeding the pastures.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2014)

AMA904 said:


> Tom (or anyone for that matter) - Can you harvest this stuff and freeze it for use later? If so, what's the best method?



I've not experimented much with that because I don't really need to, but when I have tried to freeze greens, they usually turn to mush.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2014)

tortadise said:


> That's like a crackpot buffet for babies lol. I've been meaning to try some of these planter boxes. But with so many tortoise we have, it's hard to keep up, and I just end up reseeding the pastures.



I started another one right next door to this one and its going like crazy too. I need to post some pics...


----------



## Telid (May 23, 2014)

So much dedicated space!


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2014)

Telid said:


> So much dedicated space!



What? 4x8? I run 10 or so plots this size at any given time, plus my whole backyard is a pesticide and chemical free sulcata food grass and weed farm. I've got dandelion, prickly sow thistle, broad leaf and narrow leaf plantain, and at least three types of grass. I mow it with an electric mower, mix the clippings with weeds and leaves, and the torts munch it all down.


----------



## Telid (May 23, 2014)

Heh - I meant the whole setup, Tom. I am in the process of looking for my first [starter] home, and am jealous of all the yard space!


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2014)

Telid said:


> Heh - I meant the whole setup, Tom. I am in the process of looking for my first [starter] home, and am jealous of all the yard space!



Ahh yes. Gotta have some space to do tortoises. That's for sure.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 11, 2015)

Be realistic, think in terms of acres, not square feet.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 10, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck planting this directly where it will be grazed on? I am curious if it will come back... I have had this planted three weeks now (protected) and am hoping to let Tuleo loose on it in another two weeks...


----------



## leigti (Sep 10, 2015)

I obviously live in a different claimant then you but yes, I planted directly in the outdoor pen. If you let your tortoise on it too early they will eat it all before it can get established. Maybe block off part of it and let it grow a little before you let your tortoise on it. And it should come back next year pretty well. Or grow year-round if that is your climate, you lucky person you.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 11, 2015)

leigti said:


> I obviously live in a different claimant then you but yes, I planted directly in the outdoor pen. If you let your tortoise on it too early they will eat it all before it can get established. Maybe block off part of it and let it grow a little before you let your tortoise on it. And it should come back next year pretty well. Or grow year-round if that is your climate, you lucky person you.



Thank you! What is your suggested time frame on when it is typically established? I do have some growing on his table in his enclosure and behind our garage as well (to cut from once he mows down what is inside his oasis.) Our winters are pretty mild and I'm excited to see how this stuff grows!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Has anyone had any luck planting this directly where it will be grazed on? I am curious if it will come back... I have had this planted three weeks now (protected) and am hoping to let Tuleo loose on it in another two weeks...


Yes. My pens have that seed mix and a lot but not all of the plants return. 
It looks like anything not eaten all the way to the ground comes right back.
I have it growing in an above ground planter also. I clip the plants with scissors and most of it also re grows.
The bag of seeds seem small, but you can do a lot with it.


----------



## MichaelaW (Sep 11, 2015)

I planted that seed mix and the only thing that's growing is this watercress type stuff.


----------



## FLGirl41 (Nov 25, 2015)

leigti said:


> I obviously live in a different claimant then you but yes, I planted directly in the outdoor pen. If you let your tortoise on it too early they will eat it all before it can get established. Maybe block off part of it and let it grow a little before you let your tortoise on it. And it should come back next year pretty well. Or grow year-round if that is your climate, you lucky person you.



I am very interested in growing this mix in outdoor planters. Do you have an idea of the minimum temperature it will tolerate?


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2015)

FLGirl41 said:


> I am very interested in growing this mix in outdoor planters. Do you have an idea of the minimum temperature it will tolerate?



Mine slows down in our winter here and almost stops growing. We have lots of below freezing nights, and it doesn't seem to bother my seed mix plots. When spring returns, it grows like crazy. I can fill a five gallon bucket once a week with a 4x8' plot.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome thread, @Tom! I just love your photos! 


FLGirl41 said:


> I am very interested in growing this mix in outdoor planters. Do you have an idea of the minimum temperature it will tolerate?


Mine survived just fine through a Michigan winter! I did have to clear a lot of dead stuff out to make room for the spring growth though.


----------



## nathanlevi (Jun 19, 2018)

Tom said:


> I planted this 4x8' planter box three weeks ago. It has a mix of native dirt, and planting soil all mixed together. It serves as a shade shelter for my leopards, and in another couple of weeks it will be providing some food for them too. I planted it much more densely than Tyler recommends. Since I'm growing it where they can't reach it, I wanted maximum density. I'm experimenting with different ways to do this. I think doing it this way might over crowd some of the seeds that sprout later. I'll do another planter box a different way and also document the results.
> 
> Here it is within days of planting.
> 
> ...


If you post a picture of the insect or the bite marks people might be able to tell which insect it is if its a caterpillar then just flip over a leaf and you might find it if it is an earwig that you can put vasseline around the steps of the plants or put a newspaper rolled up and they will gather in the news paper.


----------



## nathanlevi (Jun 19, 2018)

Tom said:


> Forgive me if I'm being dense, but don't all germinating seeds need some water? The only plants I don't water much are freshly planted cactus pads.
> 
> This seed mix doesn't need any more water than any other seed mix that I've tried.


Do you know how fast cactus pads grow?


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2018)

nathanlevi said:


> If you post a picture of the insect or the bite marks people might be able to tell which insect it is if its a caterpillar then just flip over a leaf and you might find it if it is an earwig that you can put vasseline around the steps of the plants or put a newspaper rolled up and they will gather in the news paper.


We have a ton of ear wigs. I'm going to try the newspaper thing and see what I get. I can feed the bastards to my tarantulas!


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2018)

nathanlevi said:


> Do you know how fast cactus pads grow?



It varies a lot. I have around 40 stands and some grow quickly and produce a lot of pads, while another one of the same variety planted right next to it doesn't do much at all. That's why I tell people to plant a bunch of them. Some will take off and some will just sit there not doing much.


----------



## nathanlevi (Jun 20, 2018)

Tom said:


> We have a ton of ear wigs. I'm going to try the newspaper thing and see what I get. I can feed the bastards to my tarantulas!


Great Idea I would feed them to my gecko but I don't think he can process the pinchers


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2018)

nathanlevi said:


> Great Idea I would feed them to my gecko but I don't think he can process the pinchers


That shouldn't be a problem for a gecko, and you could clip the pinchers off too.


----------



## nathanlevi (Jun 23, 2018)

Tom said:


> That shouldn't be a problem for a gecko, and you could clip the pinchers off too.


but what would be a problem for the gecko is if the earwig has parasites in it I don't think that would be a problem for a tarantula because they turn the insect to goop before eating it or slurping it.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jun 25, 2018)

nathanlevi said:


> but what would be a problem for the gecko is if the earwig has parasites in it I don't think that would be a problem for a tarantula because they turn the insect to goop before eating it or slurping it.



I agree, I don’t think it’s the best idea to feed wild caught insects to most reptiles. I had a friend who’s bearded dragon died after feeding it a bunch of moths from outside.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 6, 2018)

I got this bag of seeds from our Russian tortoises previous family. I don’t know what kind it is. He says it grows quickly and came from Caronlina supply. I want to plant it above my sulcatas cool hide. Anyone know if this will be a good spot? It’s very sunny but gets late afternoon shade. I can water it as much as needed. I know my sulcatas will like whatever grows but I wonder if my Russian will. Is the brutal heat of summer an ok time to plant them?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 6, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> I got this bag of seeds from our Russian tortoises previous family. I don’t know what kind it is. He says it grows quickly and came from Caronlina supply. I want to plant it above my sulcatas cool hide. Anyone know if this will be a good spot? It’s very sunny but gets late afternoon shade. I can water it as much as needed. I know my sulcatas will like whatever grows but I wonder if my Russian will. Is the brutal heat of summer an ok time to plant them?



Just saying MOST grass seeds germinate best in cool temperatures, coupled with moist conditions. I like your hut design there, but i think the seeds would bake or sprout and quickly perish. I’m sure your temps there in Louisiana are like ours here in Md....scorching. Id suggest you wait ‘til cooler Fall temps.

Quick search... Although the optimum temperature range for rooting differs somewhat among turfgrass species, most cool-season turfgrasses produce the best root growth at soil temperatures between 50° and *65°F.* When temperatures reach 90°F in the surface inch of soil, Kentucky bluegrass root growth is greatly reduced.

I know you have a mix of seeds,,,,but, id wait.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 6, 2018)

I ordered some 5 days ago, I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Salspi (Jul 21, 2018)

So,wait till it gets a foot high before harvesting?


----------

